# Temporary Accommodation



## Sabahan (Nov 20, 2010)

I will be arriving in Abu Dhabi to take up my new job in September. I have looked at dubizzle. There are some good options for short-term rentals and sublets. However, I don't think I can use this option until I am physically there to check these rentals out in person.

So, I figure I'll have to stay in a hotel or hotel apartment for the first week or so at least. My preference would be a hotel apartment, but they seem quite expensive. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Another question I have is public transportation. At least for first little while, I won't have a car. From everything i have read, I have not come across much description about public transportation. I hear Abu Dhabi is planning on building a metro system. I guess it hasn't been built yet. Other than taking taxis all the time, can anyone tell me what options I have?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

for your temporary accomodation I would definitely steer towards the hotels if you are just looking for a week's worth of staying in as the hotel apartments in here can be sketchy at times, atleast with the hotels cleanliness is much better IMO...in terms of location since you don't have a car off-the-get-go I would recommend staying along hamdan street as I find it very accessible to almost anything walking and a quick taxi ride.

for the transportation, there is a bus system in Abu-dhabi running right now for 1 AED per ride it is not bad but it is also not the greatest way to get around town specially during rush hours, taxi's are abundant and are relatively cheap.

good luck with the move...


----------

